# Trẻ con cần ngủ mấy tiếng 1 ngày?



## TranTam (17/4/19)

Đối với trẻ nhỏ, giấc ngủ luôn là nhân tố quan trọng trong quá trình phát triển thể chất lẫn tinh thần. Tuy nhiên các bậc cha mẹ thường hay băn khoăn không biết cho trẻ ngủ bao nhiêu tiếng là đủ? Bài viết này mình muốn chia sẻ đến các bạn rằng: thời gian ngủ của trẻ nhỏ còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố, đặc biệt là thể trạng và tháng tuổi của từng bé. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu về thông tin: "Trẻ Con Cần Ngủ Mấy Tiếng 1 Ngày" để sắp xếp thời gian dỗ dành con yêu ngon giấc và phát triển khỏe mạnh nhé:






Trẻ Con Cần Ngủ Mấy Tiếng 1 Ngày | Thegioinem.com​
Theo lời chuyên gia bác sĩ khoa nhi_Scott Cohen cho rằng, trẻ nhỏ sẽ cần thời gian ngủ nhiều hơn rất nhiều so với người trưởng thành. Thời gian ngủ của trẻ sơ sinh thường từ 16-18 giờ đồng hồ, luân phiên đều đặn cả ngày lẫn đêm. Khi trẻ được 3 tháng tuổi, bộ não sẽ dần phát triển nên bé sẽ ngủ đêm nhiều hơn và thêm 2-3 giấc vào ban ngày. Giấc ngủ của trẻ sẽ được phân bố  và buổi sáng, trưa, chiều chập tối. Tuy nhiên, thời gian ngủ của các bé không giống nhau, có bé sẽ ngủ vào ban đêm nhiều hơn, còn có bé sẽ ngủ ngày và thức đếm_điều này sẽ làm cho các mẹ hơi vất vả với cô/cậu thiên thần nhỏ của mình.

*Trẻ Sơ Sinh từ 0-6 tháng tuổi*
Đây phải nói là giai đoạn yên tĩnh nhất trong cuộc đời của mỗi đứa trẻ. Các bé có thể ngủ bất cứ lúc nào, thường thời gian ngủ của bé ở giai đoạn này là từ 16-20 tiếng/ ngày. Thời gian ngủ dao động khác nhau theo từng bé. Đặc biệt là các bé sẽ không ngủ liên tục mà sẽ tỉnh giấc sau 2-3h hoặc ít hơn, nhiều hơn tùy bé.

- Số lượng giấc ngủ mỗi ngày: 4.
- Thời gian thức trung bình giữa các giấc ngủ: 1 tiếng.
- Thời gian dỗ trẻ ngủ: 15 phút.

Trẻ sơ sinh ngủ bao nhiêu tiếng?  Thường là từ 16-18 tiếng mỗi ngày.
Mỗi giấc ngủ sẽ kéo dài từ 1-3 tiếng.
Nhiều trẻ thường thức đêm đòi bú.
*Trẻ từ 6-12 tháng tuổi*
Vào thời điểm này bé đã lơn hơn và bắt đầu khắp phá thế giới xung quanh. Do vậy thời gian ngủ của trẻ sẽ giảm xuống còn khoảng 12-15 tiếng, với một giấc ngủ ngắn khoảng 3 tiếng buổi chiều.
- Số lượng giấc ngủ mỗi ngày: 2-3.
- Thời gian thức trung bình giữa các giấc ngủ: 2-3 tiếng.
- Thời gian để dỗ trẻ ngủ: 1 tiếng.

Trẻ ngủ từ 2-3 tiếng mỗi lần.
Ngủ từ 6-8 tiếng mỗi đêm.
*Trẻ từ 1- 3 tuổi*
Vào thời gian này trẻ sẽ bắt đầu hoạt động nhiều hơn và không còn nằm ngủ nhiều như trước. Trung bình trẻ sẽ ngủ khoảng 13h/ ngày và với 3-4 tiếng ngủ trưa.

Số lượng giấc ngủ mỗi ngày: 1-2.
Thời gian thức trung bình giữa các giấc ngủ: 4 tiếng.
Thời gian để dỗ trẻ ngủ: 1 tiếng.

Trẻ ngủ 1 tiếng vào buổi sáng và 1 tiếng vào buổi chiều.
Ngủ đêm từ 10-12 tiếng.
*Trẻ từ 3-5 tuổi*
Tất nhiên, đây là độ tuổi con bạn bận rộn hơn với các hoạt động xã hội. Thời gian ngủ tối thiểu cho bé giai đoạn này nên là 12 tiếng.

*Trẻ từ 5 tuổi trở lên*
Khi con bạn đã lớn hơn, thời gian ngủ có thể giảm, nhưng cần đảm bảo bé ngủ được từ 10-12 tiếng mỗi ngày.


----------

